# Snake I.D...Good luck



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2013)

I found this picture while searching the net today. Ill give you a hint its a despicable Hybrid.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 10, 2013)

Retic x ball or Retic x burm


----------



## Umbral (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it mixed with jungle?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Retic x ball or Retic x burm



Your getting close. 

I love the pattern on the snake, Its head just looks funky to me.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 10, 2013)

Retic x blood python?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Is it mixed with jungle?



Indeed it is one part.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 10, 2013)

Reticulated Python X Jungle Python


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Reticulated Python X Jungle Python




That is correct.

What are everyone's thoughts on this snake?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't rekon it has jungle in it


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 10, 2013)

Does it have the jag gene in it by any chance


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 10, 2013)

I just found the other website for this python, I'm pretty sure they're saying its a retic x burm but they nickname it a "jungle retic". that's what I'm get from this anyway?

"I'd love to see if morphs are able to crossover on the hybrids... I know with the 75% Reticulated Pythons 25% Burmese Pythons (Jungle Retics) the Platinum morph is able to crossover, which is awesome looking... Can't resist "


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2013)

Bateaters look ok but are usually almost infertile
average about 4 fertile eggs if any at all, rather than up to 100 for big burm or retic

So old mother nature doesnt appear to like these much

Several breeders say 2nd and 3rd generation are easier
But have not seen any real evidence of that


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> I just found the other website for this python, I'm pretty sure they're saying its a retic x burm but they nickname it a "jungle retic". that's what I'm get from this anyway?
> 
> "I'd love to see if morphs are able to crossover on the hybrids... I know with the 75% Reticulated Pythons 25% Burmese Pythons (Jungle Retics) the Platinum morph is able to crossover, which is awesome looking... Can't resist "



I was just at the site and realized that. 

This is what they labeled it.

Platinum Jungle - hybrid from a Reticulated Python x Bateater, Platinum morph

It was kind of hard to understand, especially after a long day at work. I guess I just saw the platinum jungle hybrid from a reticulated python and got disgusted and thought Bateater was there name of there pet. sorry people


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I was just at the site and realized that.
> 
> This is what they labeled it.
> 
> ...



Name bateater has interesting origin
First person to breed these put up a photo of a newly found species
called it a Borneo Bat Eating Snake
Bateater stuck
Now we have cateater as well


----------



## organza (Jan 9, 2014)

I just saw the platinum jungle hybrid from a reticulated python and got cheap Hermes bags disgusted and thought Bateater was there name of there pet. sorry people


----------

